# things my grandma never taught me



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Found this on Pinterest: 
things my grandma never taught me: the proper way to weave in ends - http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall04/FEATfall04TT.html


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you! This has always been a problem with me. Why didn't we know this years ago?


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks! *Into my tool box this goes...*


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Fabulous information!! Thank you for this link!!!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Will try it. Thank you.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you; I have struggled with that for years....so simple.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for this link. It will be put to good use by myself and my students.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Have bookmarked this page.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am going to be finishing up a afghan today (hopefully) and this is very useful. Going to give it a try today!!!! :wink: :wink: Thank you


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I wasn't taught this way either but it looks reasonable. Will try it on my next tie in.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Great information. Bookmarked!


----------



## Betty2012 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hooray for Knitty--so much good info on there. Thanks for this.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I subscribed to the site, there is a lot of great information there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

vayankee said:


> Found this on Pinterest:
> things my grandma never taught me: the proper way to weave in ends - http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall04/FEATfall04TT.html


Great article, thanks for posting.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for a very useful link. Now it's on my bookmark list, ready for when I need it.
Hannet


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

So helpful. Thanks!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

